# You know you have a techno addiction when...



## Metryq (Jan 8, 2013)

*California teen girls charged with drugging parents to evade Internet curfew*

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...th-drugging-parents-to-evade-internet-curfew/


*Father Hires In-Game “Hitmen” To Deter Son From Playing*

http://kotaku.com/5972406/father-hires-in+game-hitmen-to-deter-son-from-playing


----------



## TheTomG (Jan 8, 2013)

Those are great stories you've written Metryq - the only downside is they are a bit unbelievable and could never happen in reality.


----------

